# muscle spasms almost everywhere



## SMcD (Nov 20, 2000)

I am typing for my son who is lying in bed with terrible muscle spasms throutght most of his body. Testicles, urethera, stomach, chest, colan. Help


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You could have more chance on the main forum.It probably cause by too much gas or trapped gas.Read my post if trapped gas is the case.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

What did he eat?


----------

